# Kickstand for Brompton



## dl7631 (29 Mar 2017)

Guys,
anyone could recommend a kickstand for a 2016 Brompton bike?
I don't want to fold it every time I stop - I'll have a bag on the rear rack.
Thanks a lot for your recos!


----------



## dl7631 (29 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I can't help with that one, sorry. I have a bag on the front (and no rear rack - it's an L version). It's so easy just to flip the back wheel.


Thanks. I want to have a bag in front and on the back rack as well.


----------



## bikegang (29 Mar 2017)

We got this ... Multi-S (this good for a quick stop and stand-up photo.)







And Colorplus one (designed for Birdy but compatible with Brompton, this good for more heavy load.)


----------



## dl7631 (29 Mar 2017)

Thanks a lot! Is Brompton still foldable with those two stands?


----------



## dl7631 (29 Mar 2017)

Also: Are you saying Multi-S is very wimpy and unstable?


----------



## 12boy (30 Mar 2017)

The parking feature with the rear wheel under is one of my favorite things about the B. I have no rack either but use a rather large saddle bag semi permanently affixed with zip ties. If I need more carrying capacity I use a front bag, but if not I don't get the aero drag the front bag has. For a completely different approach this idea may be useful as you can attach a bag or basket to it. https://www.facebook.com/standupforbrompton?_rdr=p


----------



## bikegang (31 Mar 2017)

dl7631 said:


> Also: Are you saying Multi-S is very wimpy and unstable?



It will fold like this ... 

Let's say if you need a kickstand for touring with load on rack, Colorplus one will be better for the job.


----------



## dl7631 (22 May 2017)

Yes, I found a few references to Colorplus - probably, the most expensive kickstand in the world (?). I ended up purchasing a Greenfield kickstand on Bike Fridays.
Here is what I ordered: 1 x BF Rear mount kickstand (model 596) = $19.50 (plus $9.46 for FedEx delivery). 
See it on their site: https://store.bikefriday.com/product_info.php?products_id=596
It fits very well on a Brompton. However, you will have to carry your Brompton pump separately. I'll upload a couple of pictures.
I had to cut the stand to the size with a hacksaw - it's very easy - then you put the rubber shoe back on. I first cut it at the mark 200 and it was too long. I ended up cutting it at the mark 185. I don't know if it's exactly right. Maybe, if someone prefers a somewhat less leaning bike, you could cut it first at the mark 190 and see how it feels. It is very sturdy and folds beautifully. You can get an idea how to install it (very easy!) here: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3r1FcV6oDI
(and there are a couple more similar videos).


----------



## chriscross1966 (22 May 2017)

dl7631 said:


> Thanks. I want to have a bag in front and on the back rack as well.


If you use a Brompton rackpac it can stay on the bike when folded, though I'll admit it slows down the folding. Why do you need to carry so much stuff?


----------



## TheDoctor (22 May 2017)

dl7631 said:


> Thanks. I want to have a bag in front and on the back rack as well.


Ermm...why? I went touring for ten days with just a front bag.
Do you really carry that much stuff?


----------



## Pale Rider (22 May 2017)

dl7631 said:


> Yes, I found a few references to Colorplus - probably, the most expensive kickstand in the world (?). I ended up purchasing a Greenfield kickstand on Bike Fridays.
> Here is what I ordered: 1 x BF Rear mount kickstand (model 596) = $19.50 (plus $9.46 for FedEx delivery).
> See it on their site: https://store.bikefriday.com/product_info.php?products_id=596
> It fits very well on a Brompton. However, you will have to carry your Brompton pump separately. I'll upload a couple of pictures.
> ...




Leg length is critical on a prop stand.

I have one on my 20" balloon tyred bike, but when I put the studded winter tyres on the leg of the stand is too long - the lower profile of the winters make the bike sit almost vertical on the stand.

Fortunately, the leg length is adjustable.

Shouldn't be a problem on a Brommie.

As far as I know, all standard Brompton tyres are roughly the same profile.


----------



## chriscross1966 (22 May 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Leg length is critical on a prop stand.
> 
> I have one on my 20" balloon tyred bike, but when I put the studded winter tyres on the leg of the stand is too long - the lower profile of the winters make the bike sit almost vertical on the stand.
> 
> ...


Not really, anywhere from 37mm down to 25mm these days


----------



## dl7631 (22 May 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Ermm...why? I went touring for ten days with just a front bag.
> Do you really carry that much stuff?


It depends, of course, on the length of the trip. My cousin has been traveling the world on Brompton(s) since 2000. He advised in favor of a kickstand and carrying the main load on the rack (as opposed to a front bag). His main argument against the front bag: It's harder to ride over occasional obstacles when you have to lift the bike + stability during the ride. Below are a couple of links to his travel notes (feel free to laugh - English is not his mother tongue and sometimes it's very funny):
http://www.poxod.com/~poxod-www/hotline/bike/mumzhiu/africa-europe/06_30_2002.htm
http://foldabiketravel.com/Alex.html
http://www.odyssei.com/travel-article/7129-12.html


----------



## TheDoctor (22 May 2017)

Oh, indeed. I was just curious.
If you're regularly carrying enough stuff that the bike's difficult to fold, then maybe a folding bike's not the best tool for the job.
I mean, there *are* other bikes, I suppose...


----------



## rogerzilla (26 May 2017)

Doesn't it increase the weight ftom Excessive to Preposterous?


----------



## TheDoctor (26 May 2017)

What, me getting on it? I would say so, alas.
Me + M12R = potential quantum black hole. Or at least a measurable gravity field.


----------



## Schwinnsta (15 Apr 2018)

dl7631 said:


> It depends, of course, on the length of the trip. My cousin has been traveling the world on Brompton(s) since 2000. He advised in favor of a kickstand and carrying the main load on the rack (as opposed to a front bag). His main argument against the front bag: It's harder to ride over occasional obstacles when you have to lift the bike + stability during the ride. Below are a couple of links to his travel notes (feel free to laugh - English is not his mother tongue and sometimes it's very funny):
> http://www.poxod.com/~poxod-www/hotline/bike/mumzhiu/africa-europe/06_30_2002.htm
> http://foldabiketravel.com/Alex.html
> http://www.odyssei.com/travel-article/7129-12.html



2 of the links were broken but 1 worked and it was very, very interesting. If you have more links on him, please post.
thanks.


----------



## alicat (15 Apr 2018)

I agree - very interesting account @dl7631.


----------



## bikegang (21 Apr 2018)

No kicking but still stand ... brompton shop B-stand, not standard for sale item .. so we make aluminum version. Save about 1kg.

Rear wheel clearance good for spinning the chainring.


----------

